# Is this normal ?



## Reawakened (Feb 23, 2013)

Help ! 23 yrs married 3 wonderful kids , wife wanted out after ea - pa . In house separation for 2.5 yrs ( tough ) then she moved 
out a few months ago. We're mediating the divorce. At this point , I am embarassed to say I hardly miss her , seeing her only when exchanging kids ( splitting custody.). Just wanting her to be well
and feel like I'm moving forward ( after grieving for a few yrs).
Is this ok ?:scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's normal. And ok.

You were crapped on for 2.5 years. She cheated and moved out and now you're ready to let it go.

That's great, man. Congrats.


----------



## Reawakened (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks t-g !!!


----------

